
Make the Switch. Discover something better. Pepipost 100M free emails - isachintiwari
http://www.pepipost.com/2016/09/09/pepipost-comes-100-million-idea/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=hacker&utm_campaign=1million-hacker
======
NumberCruncher
I know the rule of thumb says you have to market your product with pictures of
naked flesh, children or pets, but looking to this page was like this:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=469zNXTCHdk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=469zNXTCHdk)

The boy is just scary.

------
mstolpm
Am I missing something or does the business model look sketchy? A service that
sends emails for me and wants me to pay only for emails _not_ opened. And the
number of these non-opened emails is determined, monitored and reported only
by that service. Why should I trust them?

